# Steam: Zeigt her, euren Pile of Shame! Online-Tool errechnet Spielzeit



## MaxFalkenstern (19. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Zeigt her, euren Pile of Shame! Online-Tool errechnet Spielzeit * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Zeigt her, euren Pile of Shame! Online-Tool errechnet Spielzeit


----------



## tm1989 (19. Januar 2015)

Habe ich gewonnen? Bekomme ich einen Preis?  

It would take you...
7173 continuous hours
298 days,21 hours,41 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
Watch the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy 630 times


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (19. Januar 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2015)

tm1989 schrieb:


> Habe ich gewonnen? Bekomme ich einen Preis?


Ja. 
Nein, du hast doch eh noch genug zu tun 

Ich hab "nur"
2762 continuous hours
115 days,2 hours,21 minutes


----------



## schmoki (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da versuch ich lieber die Spiele durchzuspielen 
Wie auch immer das berechnet wird :o


----------



## Gandalf1107 (19. Januar 2015)

It would take you... 3510 continuous hours 146 days, 6 hours,54 minutes of gameplay to complete your Steam library.  In this Time you could... Learn Liszt´s "La Campanella" (One of the hardest Pieces of Piano classical Music) 28 times




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emke (19. Januar 2015)

Wird wahrscheinlich mit dieser Datenbank gearbeitet: http://www.howlongtobeat.com/ - 4058 continuous hours 169 days,2 hours,16 minutes of gameplay to complete your Steam library - Wenn ich ein Roboter wäre, könnte ich damit 13.527 Autos in einer Fabrik zusammenbauen


----------



## neo821 (19. Januar 2015)

It would take you...
13283 continuous hours
1 year,188 days,11 hours,33 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

Wow, kuerzer als ich dachte


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2015)

exakt 2.000 stunden. 

wobei einige spiele gerechnet werden, die ich durchaus schon durchgespielt hab.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Januar 2015)

Nur 544 Stunden, also ein vergleichweise kleiner Pile of Shame. Fast bin ich stolz


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2015)

Ich würde übrigens empfehlen die Sichtbarkeit des eigenen Profils nach dem lustigen Spaß wieder zurück zu stellen. Denn die Berechnungsseiten dienen auch als "Einkaufslisten" für diverse Foren/"Anbieter", die sich auf unerwünschte Account-"Besitzerwechsel" spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2015)

hmmm
601h -> 25d 1h 22m

Und ich Könnte die Star Wars Trilogie 95mal schauen

Ich bin dann mal anderthalb Stunden was zocken und leg schon mal Krieg der Sterne ein 

Aber es zeigt sich auch, wie gut das System des Pile of Shame Abbauen hilft


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (19. Januar 2015)

4198. Und ich hab noch viel mehr Zeug für Konsole


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2015)

764 Stunden -> 31 Tage, 20 Stunden, 15 Minuten

Gemessen an der Anzahl meiner Steam-Spiele kein schlechter Wert.

110x die Star Wars-Prequels ansehen??? WTF??? Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert.


----------



## DDS-Zod (19. Januar 2015)

0 Stunden 

Kein Steam.
Und selbst wenn, ich kann den "Schnäppchen" widerstehen.


----------



## Orzhov (19. Januar 2015)

Ich denke das ist noch akzeptabel, aber irgendwie klingt die Alternativbeschäftigung spannender.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe das eine Steam-spiel, welches ich mir in jugendlichem Leichtsinn gekauft habe schon durch. Aufgrund von Humble-Bundles und GoG-Sales denke ich aber schon, dass ich ein paar magere Jahre mit den Spielen, die ich habe überbrücken könnte...


----------



## Orzhov (19. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens empfehlen die Sichtbarkeit des eigenen Profils nach dem lustigen Spaß wieder zurück zu stellen. Denn die Berechnungsseiten dienen auch als "Einkaufslisten" für diverse Foren/"Anbieter", die sich auf unerwünschte Account-"Besitzerwechsel" spezialisiert haben.



Wo ich das grad lese. Gibt es dazu glaubwürdige Statistiken die man vielleicht mal in nem Sicherheitsspecial verarbeiten könnte?


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wo ich das grad lese. Gibt es dazu glaubwürdige Statistiken die man vielleicht mal in nem Sicherheitsspecial verarbeiten könnte?



Statistiken hätte ich keine, aber ich habe die Methoden bei Recherchen bzgl. anderen Sicherheitsaspekten schon öfter gesehen. Die meisten der Foren gibt es nicht mehr oder sind unbekannt verzogen. ^^


----------



## aliman91 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hab erst 197 Stunden! Watch Star Wars: a new hope 98 times


----------



## stockduck (19. Januar 2015)

stockduck
It would take you...
3719 continuous hours
154 days,23 hours,36 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## Zebediah87 (19. Januar 2015)

Mr Floppy
It would take you...
3787 continuous hours
157 days,19 hours,52 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## herjanicus (19. Januar 2015)

herjan

 It would take you... 1293 continuous hours 

53 days,21 hours,1 minutes of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## copius (19. Januar 2015)

OMG!!! I´m a bad guy^^
It would take you...
3807 continuous hours
158 days,15 hours,38 minutes


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Was gibts zu gewinnen ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was gibts zu gewinnen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rum (!) und Ehre.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Zeigt das eigentlich die Dauer von allen Spielen an oder nur von den installierten ? Und wie sieht es bei Games mit MP aus ? Zählt da die durchschnittliche Zeit bis Max-Level oder nur der SP-Part ?


----------



## LaggyNET (19. Januar 2015)

868 Stunden.

Kaufe bei den Steam Sales eigentlich nie was. Vor allem nicht aus dem Grund, "weils günstig ist". Interessiert mich einfach nicht., denn meine Zeit, die ich investiere ist mir viel mehr Wert, als das Geld, das die Spiele kosten. Deswegen spiele ich nur das, was ich auch auf jeden Fall spielen möchte. Ein Game, das mich nicht zu 100% überzeugt kostet mich daher nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Zeit, in der ich etwas hätte tun können, was noch mehr Spaß macht (lieblings Games zocken, nen guten Film anschauen usw)

Wenn man so viel zum konsumieren hat, muss man einfach irgendwann Prioritäten setzen.

Ach ja:


> IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
> *Contract and die (or recover!) from Ebola 1 times*



Gut zu wissen! xD


----------



## kornhill (19. Januar 2015)

Kornhill It would take you... 1409 continuous hours 58 days,17 hours,40 minutes of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zeigt das eigentlich die Dauer von allen Spielen an oder nur von den installierten ? Und wie sieht es bei Games mit MP aus ? Zählt da die durchschnittliche Zeit bis Max-Level oder nur der SP-Part ?



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Ich bin beim Abbau der PoS. Bin bei TWD Season 2 in der Mitte. Danach geht die Journey to the moon los.


----------



## Norisk699 (19. Januar 2015)

*


914 Stunden

*

Da bin ich ja noch ganz gut dabei. Man merkt dass ich mich bei den letzten zwei Sales 2014 (Halloween und Weihnachten 2014) gut zurückgehalten habe.

Wobei man von der Liste locker 300 Stunden abziehen muss weil ich einige Spiele bewusst für Multiplayer gekauft habe und die Kampagne nie spielen wollte.
Es wäre interessant wenn man EInblick bekäme welche Spiele wie gezählt wurden, dass man weiß was man "nacharbeiten" muss 


PS: Nach der Aktion nicht vergessen, das Profil wieder auf "Privat" zu stellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkins (19. Januar 2015)

2399 continuous hours
99 days,23 hours,9 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library
IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
Watch every Simpsons episode 10 times

I blame Humble Bundle!!!


----------



## Kinorenegade (19. Januar 2015)

4015 continuous hours 167 days, 7 hours, 1 minute... in this time you could ... watch the entire Star Trek: The Original Series 60 times ! 
Verdammte Sales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Gewinner bekommt vermutlich weitere Steam-Keys geschenkt, damit der Wert noch weiter nach oben steigt


----------



## Taiwez (19. Januar 2015)

http://puu.sh/eJuk5/8e144791bb.jpg

Das geht doch noch, oder?


----------



## Holyangel (19. Januar 2015)

Habe dazu mal 2 Fragen.
Wird die Zeit bereits angefangener Spiele oder gar beendete berücksichtigt?
Und wie verhält es sich mit endlosspielen... oder z.b. Civ5?


----------



## Briareos (19. Januar 2015)

Ich halte mir lieber die Hände vor die Augen, bevor ich auf den Link klicke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Oha, ich könnte 5 mal "Desert Bus" durchspielen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

schmoki schrieb:


> Da versuch ich lieber die Spiele durchzuspielen
> Wie auch immer das berechnet wird :o



schon angefangen twilight zu schauen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+uplay + origin + gog


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Bei mir fehlt auch noch Origin, Uplay, GOG u.a. Much to do.


----------



## futuretrunks22 (19. Januar 2015)

Also mich findet das System nicht  ... über FF und IE sagt die Website kennt mich nicht, obwohl ich mich sogar mit meinem Steam Acc eingeloggt habe....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2015)

futuretrunks22 schrieb:


> Also mich findet das System nicht  ... über FF und IE sagt die Website kennt mich nicht, obwohl ich mich sogar mit meinem Steam Acc eingeloggt habe....



Dann ist dein Profil vermutlich auf Privat gestellt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Profil vermutlich auf Privat gestellt.



Nö, nicht unbedingt. Ich hab's heute Mittag mal via Chrome versucht und obwohl ich sämtliche Optionen auf "öffentlich" hatte (inklusive Neustart) hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## German_Ripper (19. Januar 2015)

It would take you...
3581 continuous hours
149 days,5 hours,14 minutes

Watch the entire "Hobbit" trilogy 441 times

Winner

Tip zum Aufrufen des Inhaltes:
- logt euch im Browser in euren Steamaccount ein und klickt auf euer Profil. 
- anschließend die Zahl in der Browserzeile hinter ... http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/... kopieren und auf 
der SteamLeft Seite als ID eintragen


----------



## futuretrunks22 (19. Januar 2015)

Aha. Nach dem umschalten auf öffentlich musste ich noch n paar Minuten warten, bis FF es endlich anzeigte. Meinen PoS 

Geht ja noch... liegt aber daran, dass nur Steam berücksichtigt wird. Auf PS3 sieht das bei mir ganz anders aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lurchie85 (19. Januar 2015)

naja 71 Stunden bei über 120 games? o0 Das Problem wird hier wohl sein das es nur Spiele mit Singleplayer zählt. Da ich aber viele Sachen wie DayZ, Rust usw zocke, was ja open End ist, wird das System wohl lügen. 

Alleine in Rust hab ich ja schon 220 Stunden gesteckt, DayZ 160 und die CS Teile steht wenn ich alles zusammen zähle bei 1600 Stunden^^ Nehme ich jetzt noch WOW mit dabei was bei 240 Tagen steht hab ich schon mal nen Jahr nur vorm PC gesessen -.-


----------



## BlueDragon92 (19. Januar 2015)

steamleft.com/span/76561197995193456
Also 3kh+ o.o naja ok
Bin ja noch jung


----------



## Oximoron12345 (19. Januar 2015)

*hust* 
It would take you...
4964 continuous hours
206 days,20 hours,49 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## Saji (19. Januar 2015)

Ach, das geht ja noch, nachdem was ich hier sonst so gesehen habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eintest (19. Januar 2015)

4826 continuous hours D

http://steamleft.com/span/76561198112358026


----------



## dinxsbumz (19. Januar 2015)

http://steamleft.com/span/76561197977465859 oder 8798 continuous hours; 1 year,1 day,14 hours,46 minutes


----------



## belakor602 (19. Januar 2015)

1001 Hrs. 
Immerhin ist die Zahl schön


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (19. Januar 2015)

Da brauch ich mal Urlaub!

http://steamleft.com/span/76561197985640680


----------



## Nud3l-88 (19. Januar 2015)

http://steamleft.com/span/76561197960342777


   4072 stunden


----------



## belakor602 (19. Januar 2015)

Muss allerdings erwähnen dass die Seite nicht noch meine anderen ca 100 Spiele von Gog.com und Humble Bundle inkludiert 
Sind also warscheinlich viel mehr als 1001h.


----------



## julchen80 (19. Januar 2015)

Baumanemone
It would take you...
1465 continuous hours
61 days,1 hour,32 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library
IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
British airways concorde Fly from New York to London 418 times on a Concorde jet


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Januar 2015)

It would take you...
*406 continuous hours*
16 days,22 hours,10 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
Run, Swim, and Bike in an Ironman Triathalon 1,624 times​


----------



## OutsiderXE (19. Januar 2015)

474. Das glaub ich gar nicht. Meinen eigenen Schätzungen nach wären es um die 100, maximal 200. Keine Ahnung wie das errechnet wird. Auch deinstallierte Spiele? 100% Complete mit Achievements? Manche Spiele habe ich wohl viel zu schnell "durch". STALKER in 5 Std.


----------



## alu355 (19. Januar 2015)

Es ist jetzt nicht gerade eine wissenschaftliche Herangehensweise aber ich behaupte jetzt mal, daß schon durchgespielte Spiele nicht eingerechnet werden.
Ich habe mal meine Library mit der eines Freundes verglichen, der doch recht nah an meine Spieleliste herankommt, in Form der Menge wie auch der gleichen Titel.
Er hat exorbitant mehr Stunden noch vor sich im Gegensatz zu mir - ich habe aber auch schon einiges mehr an Titeln "abgearbeitet".


----------



## KiIlBiIl (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1885 Stunden... dabei habe ich bei den meisten spielen gar keine Lust die zu spielen. Ich habe 80% der Spiele eh nur wegen den ganzen Sales. Ich kann mich einfach nicht beherrschen! Das ist wie mit Frauen und Schuhe! Man braucht nur max. 3 Paar, hat aber 143 im Schrank stehen!


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2015)

30 Minuten. Würde aber schon gern noch Wissen, wass ich nicht fertig habe ._.


Edit.: Scheinbar hat das Tool Probleme damit zu erkennen, ob ein Spiel komplett im Offlinemodus erledigt wurde. Deus Ex HR hatte ich komplett im Offline Modus gespielt, genauso Castlevania und die scheinen von den Stunden her zu fehlen, obwohl Großteil der Erfolge inklusive Abschlusserfolg vorhanden sind.


----------



## serienonkel (19. Januar 2015)

It would take you ...
1359 continuous hours
56days, 15 hours, 54 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

(Watch the entire "Hobbit" triology 167 times.

Lol nur rechnet das Toll wohl falsch denn die meisten Games habe ich zu 100% abgeschlossen. Ich habe nun mal nur 99 Spiele bei Steam. 
Frage werden Uplay Games wie Assassins Creed mit gezählt?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2015)

Das wird aber eine teure Telefonrechnung 
Ich ziehe es mal unter Möglichkeiten, ein Modem könnt ich immerhin in ein paar Minuten wieder anklemmen


----------



## Dolomedes (19. Januar 2015)

Naja geht schon 10 jahre steam fordern Ihren tribut


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGrashalm (19. Januar 2015)

Also ich könnte in 774h einmal Ebola kriegen und daran sterben, 19-mal um die Welt fliegen und 71-mal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit von der Sonne zu Pluto reisen


----------



## McDrake (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei da sicherlich einige Stunden "idle" dabei sind.
Denn das wird bei Steam ja auch gewertet, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Idle ist banane. Es geht um die fehlende Spielzeit bis zu 100%. Nicht um die verbrachte Spieldauer.


----------



## McDrake (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Idle ist banane. Es geht um die fehlende Spielzeit bis zu 100%. Nicht um die verbrachte Spieldauer.


Ja eben. Das macht es ja NOCH schlimmer.
Wobei ich mich frage, wie das berechnet wird.

// Wenn ich diese Zahl anschaue, weiss ich schon, warum ich sicherlich in den nächsten Jahren kein Spiel zum Release kaufen werde.
Wozu auch? Ich hab noch sooo viele Stunden an Spielen. Da muss ich mir doch kein Stress machen um am ersten Tag ein verbugtes Game zu erwerben.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Die rechnen die übliche Spieldauer bei jedem Spiel und addieren denke ich mal. Allerdings weiß ich nicht,  wie. Alle Trophäen 100%, MP? Welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad bei optionaler Wahl?
Was ist bei Spielen mit unterschiedlichen Charakteren und unterschiedlichen Storyverläufen?


----------



## Saji (19. Januar 2015)

Entweder die nehmen die durchschnittliche Spieldauer anderer Spieler, was im indivuellen Fall arge Abweichungen geben würde, oder die gehen von der durchschnittlichen Spieldauer des Singleplayers aus. Einen Standardshooter, nennen wir ihn mal Generic Shooter X, hat eine ungefähre Spieldauer von 6 bis 8 Stunden. Spielzeiten im MP können ja extrem unterschiedlich ausfallen; der eine verbringt 250 Stunden im MP weil er ihm gefällt, der andere nur zwei Stunden weil er ihm eben nicht gefällt. Bei Spielen mit Endlosmodus (Anno und Konsorten) ist es ja noch schlimmer. Man kann nicht sagen wie lange man an sowas spielt, daher liegen für die Berechnung hier die Spieldaueren für Kampagnen nahe. Wenn man die/alle Kampagne/n (resp. Stories) eines Titels durchgespielt sagt man ja auch oft, "ich hab das Spiel durch".


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> 30 Minuten. Würde aber schon gern noch Wissen, wass ich nicht fertig habe ._.
> 
> 
> Edit.: Scheinbar hat das Tool Probleme damit zu erkennen, ob ein Spiel komplett im Offlinemodus erledigt wurde. Deus Ex HR hatte ich komplett im Offline Modus gespielt, genauso Castlevania und die scheinen von den Stunden her zu fehlen, obwohl Großteil der Erfolge inklusive Abschlusserfolg vorhanden sind.


Respekt.  Das nenne ich mal Beherrschung.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2015)

nun ja, es gibt halt auch Webseiten mit Statistiken dazu wie lange man für ein Spiel braucht, bei einem Spiel wie dem ETS2 ist das nun etwas komplizierter, was nimmt man bei Unendlich langen Spielen? Die Zeit bis die meisten aufgehört haben? bis man alle Erfolge hat oder die durchschnittliche Zeit die es Leute gespielt haben


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2015)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun ja, nach dem 1400sten Mal in Dauerschleife findet man wohl *jeden *Film zum


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, nach dem 1400sten Mal in Dauerschleife findet man wohl *jeden *Film zum



nein, Star Wars, Star Trek 2/4/6 und Zurück in die Zukunft sind ausnahmen


----------



## DarthSomebody (20. Januar 2015)

1143 Stunden bei mir... Ich glaube die berechnen entweder ziemlich großzügig, oder Spiele wie Team Fortress 2 ziehen das ganze enorm nach oben.
(Habe "nur" 70 Spiele auf Steam, und mehr als die Hälfte davon durch)


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (20. Januar 2015)

hmm 700 Stunden. Das geht ja noch. hab aber auch nur 72 Spiele und einige Titel noch gar nicht gespielt wie Batman: arkam Asylum, Arkham City and Arhkam Origin und noch paar andere die ich aus Zeitmangel erst in den nächsten Wochen spielen kann. 
Natürlich sind das alles ja auch nur grobe Werte, denn es gibt z.b auch ettliche Spiele die überhaupt keine Errungenschaften haben wie z.b MMORPGS wie Archeage. Ich denke das diese Titel überhaupt nicht gerechnet werden. Auch die ganzen Early Accsess Spiele dürften da ausgenommen sein.


----------



## SDChaos (20. Januar 2015)

3456 Stunden oder 144 Tage und 50 Minuten. Ich könnte 431 mal die Indiana Jones Serie schauen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> 30 Minuten. Würde aber schon gern noch Wissen, wass ich nicht fertig habe ._.
> 
> 
> Edit.: Scheinbar hat das Tool Probleme damit zu erkennen, ob ein Spiel komplett im Offlinemodus erledigt wurde. Deus Ex HR hatte ich komplett im Offline Modus gespielt, genauso Castlevania und die scheinen von den Stunden her zu fehlen, obwohl Großteil der Erfolge inklusive Abschlusserfolg vorhanden sind.



Natürlich. Das Ergebnis des Tools ist abhängig von den Daten, die die Steam-API zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Der Spielzeit-Kram ist zwar ganz nett, aber wer mal richtig deprimiert sein möchte, schaut sich die Zahlen an:

https://steamdb.info/calculator/

^^

Und wie gesagt, ich würde nach den Spielereien das Steam-Profil wieder auf "Nur Freunde" oder "Privat" setzen.


----------



## Briareos (20. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> https://steamdb.info/calculator/


Toll, jetzt weiß ich wo meine Altersvorsorge hin verschwunden ist. -.-


----------



## DaBe1812 (20. Januar 2015)

186 Stunden und noch 27 Spiele auf der Wunschliste.
Ich bin aber dran das abzuarbeiten.


----------



## BonoVox05 (20. Januar 2015)

I don't give a F*** at all!


----------



## Schnurx (20. Januar 2015)

3686 Stunden


----------



## Saji (20. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Spielzeit-Kram ist zwar ganz nett, aber wer mal richtig deprimiert sein möchte, schaut sich die Zahlen an:
> 
> https://steamdb.info/calculator/
> 
> ...



Oh my....


*Worth:* 1647€ (423€ with sales)
*Games owned:* 114

Das geht ja noch, da geht NOCH MEHR!


----------



## Briareos (20. Januar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch, da geht NOCH MEHR!


Das kann ich (leider) bestätigen ...


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Januar 2015)

2116 continuous hours
88 days,4 hours,0 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## alu355 (20. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich würde nach den Spielereien das Steam-Profil wieder auf "Nur Freunde" oder "Privat" setzen.



Wenn man trotzdem ein offenes Profil haben will, sollte man dann jedenfalls mal die ID ändern...


----------



## Mourning-Blade (20. Januar 2015)

4279 continuous hours
178 days,7 hours,41 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Januar 2015)

It would take you...
2080 continuous hours
86 days,16 hours,32 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

autsch


----------



## Amosh (20. Januar 2015)

1065 Stunden oder auch 44 Tage, 9 Stunden, 14 Minuten.

In der Zeit könnte ich mir alternativ 8x die kompletten 7 Staffeln von Star Trek: The Next Generation geben... Hm, klingt beides nicht schlecht.


----------



## Shikaar (20. Januar 2015)

It would take you...
2253 continuous hours
93 days,21 hours,25 minutes
of gameplay to complete your Steam library

IN THIS TIME YOU COULD...
Watch all of the anime Naruto (including Shippuden) 11 times


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (21. Januar 2015)

So ich habe heute mal eine ganze Menge an Errungenschaften abgearbeitet um zu sehen ob sich da was beim Zähler tut.  Ich war vorher bei 700 Stunden Left und bin nach 8 Stunden noch immer bei 700 Stunden. 
Es scheint so als würde die Zeit bis zu einer Errungenschaft nicht gezählt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem mußt Du doch einen Spielfortschritt erreicht haben ? Oder loggt der Zähler erst wieder bei Abschluss eines kompletten Games?


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> So ich habe heute mal eine ganze Menge an Errungenschaften abgearbeitet um zu sehen ob sich da was beim Zähler tut.  Ich war vorher bei 700 Stunden Left und bin nach 8 Stunden noch immer bei 700 Stunden.
> Es scheint so als würde die Zeit bis zu einer Errungenschaft nicht gezählt werden.


Möglich, daß das nur täglich/wöchentlich/... aktualisiert wird und nicht bei jedem Seitenaufruf.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Die Abfragen sind schon allein wegen der Limitierung an API-Zugriffen garantiert auf längere Zeit gecached.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem mußt Du doch einen Spielfortschritt erreicht haben ? Oder loggt der Zähler erst wieder bei Abschluss eines kompletten Games?



ich schätze, das ganze ist viel simpler.
steamleft legt wohl eine irgendwie berechnete durchschnittsspieldauer für ein spiel als gradmesser an (dafür gibts ja auch webseiten). 
hat man die erreicht, gilt das spiel als durchgespielt. ob man dann noch 300 h zusätzlich reinsteckst, ist irrelvant.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, das ganze ist viel simpler.
> steamleft legt wohl eine irgendwie berechnete durchschnittsspieldauer für ein spiel als gradmesser an (dafür gibts ja auch webseiten).
> hat man die erreicht, gilt das spiel als durchgespielt. ob man dann noch 300 h zusätzlich reinsteckst, ist irrelvant.



Anders geht das auch nicht. Steam hat ja kein eigenes Verzeichnis für die Durchschnittsspielzeit pro Spiel.
Einen Durchschnitt aus allen Spielzeiten zu errechnen würde vor allem spätestens bei Spielen wie Skyrim nicht mehr gut aussehen


----------



## resparc (21. Januar 2015)

Hmmm.. blöde Sammelwut:
It would take you... 4641 continuous hours
193 days,9 hours,38 minutes
Drive across Russia 60 times


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens empfehlen die Sichtbarkeit des eigenen Profils nach dem lustigen Spaß wieder zurück zu stellen. Denn die Berechnungsseiten dienen auch als "Einkaufslisten" für diverse Foren/"Anbieter", die sich auf unerwünschte Account-"Besitzerwechsel" spezialisiert haben.


Inwiefern ist mein Account nach Nutzung der Seite gefährdeter als vorher?
Maximal können dann doch vermehrt seltsame Freundschaftsanfragen oder Links per Chat auftauchen - bei denen man ja eh vorsichtig sein sollte (es könnte ja auch gerade der Account eines Steam Freundes gekapert worden sein).

Sprich: mit normal laufender brain.exe dürfte sich die Gefährdung doch um 0% steigern ... oder?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, das ganze ist viel simpler.
> steamleft legt wohl eine irgendwie berechnete durchschnittsspieldauer für ein spiel als gradmesser an (dafür gibts ja auch webseiten).
> hat man die erreicht, gilt das spiel als durchgespielt. ob man dann noch 300 h zusätzlich reinsteckst, ist irrelvant.



Schon. Aber ich meinte mit dem zählen, daß es die durchschnittliche Spielzeit erst nach Abschluß abzieht...


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist mein Account nach Nutzung der Seite gefährdeter als vorher?



Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben? ^^


----------



## alu355 (21. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben? ^^



"Ich würde übrigens empfehlen die Sichtbarkeit des eigenen Profils nach dem lustigen Spaß wieder zurück zu stellen. Denn die Berechnungsseiten dienen auch als "Einkaufslisten" für diverse Foren/"Anbieter", die sich auf unerwünschte Account-"Besitzerwechsel" spezialisiert haben."

Ich denke mal er bezieht sich auf diese beiden Sätze die du ganz zu Anfang gepostet hast.
Ich selbst, habe das auch als eine Aussage zur Account Sicherheit ausgelegt und deswegen vor einiger Zeit darauf geantwortet, daß man bei weiterhin  offenem Profil die eigene ID abändern sollte.


----------



## Monalye (21. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das nicht, wo ich das berechnen lassen könnte, die Steam-Seite ist auf, ich hab' eingeloggt, und weiter? *schäm*


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> "Ich würde übrigens empfehlen die Sichtbarkeit des eigenen Profils nach dem lustigen Spaß wieder zurück zu stellen. Denn die Berechnungsseiten dienen auch als "Einkaufslisten" für diverse Foren/"Anbieter", die sich auf unerwünschte Account-"Besitzerwechsel" spezialisiert haben."
> 
> Ich denke mal er bezieht sich auf diese beiden Sätze die du ganz zu Anfang gepostet hast.
> Ich selbst, habe das auch als eine Aussage zur Account Sicherheit ausgelegt und deswegen vor einiger Zeit darauf geantwortet, daß man bei weiterhin  offenem Profil die eigene ID abändern sollte.



Meine Aussage bezog sich einfach darauf: Profil sichtbar machen, den Spaß hier machen, Profil-Sichtbarkeit wieder einschränken, damit verkappte "Hacker"foren nicht EBENFALLS Preis und Spiel-Liste ermitteln können, Account-Hacks in Auftrag geben und den Account dann verticken. Ich wollte es nicht so im Detail nennen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht, wo ich das berechnen lassen könnte, die Steam-Seite ist auf, ich hab' eingeloggt, und weiter? *schäm*



Für die Spielerei hier musst du nicht in Steam eingeloggt sein. Aber die Sichtbarkeits-Einstellungen deines Steam-Profils und des Inventars müssen auf "Öffentlich" stehen. Das findest du in Steam in "Profil bearbeiten" -> "Meine Privatsphäreneinstellungen".
Dann gehst du auf die verlinkte Seite des Artikels und trägst da deine Steam-ID ein, der von dir festgelegte Name oder die von Steam vergebene Zahlen-ID. Je nachdem was eingestellt ist, findest du die ID heraus, indem du Rechtsklick in Steam auf deinem Profil (egal wo hin) machst und dann "URL kopieren" klickst. Das fügst du dann im Notepad oder deinem Browser ein um es zu sehen

Bsp.:

```
http://steamcommunity.com/id/irgendwer/
oder
http://steamcommunity.com/profile/75745645645646546554/
```

Wie im Beispiel sind "irgendwer" bzw. die Zahl die Steam-ID, die du für die Berechnung benötigst.


----------



## Monalye (21. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für die Spielerei hier musst du nicht in Steam eingeloggt sein. Aber die Sichtbarkeits-Einstellungen deines Steam-Profils und des Inventars müssen auf "Öffentlich" stehen. Das findest du in Steam in "Profil bearbeiten" -> "Meine Privatsphäreneinstellungen".
> Dann gehst du auf die verlinkte Seite des Artikels und trägst da deine Steam-ID ein, der von dir festgelegte Name oder die von Steam vergebene Zahlen-ID. Je nachdem was eingestellt ist, findest du die ID heraus, indem du Rechtsklick in Steam auf deinem Profil (egal wo hin) machst und dann "URL kopieren" klickst. Das fügst du dann im Notepad oder deinem Browser ein um es zu sehen
> 
> Bsp.:
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese großartige Beschreibung, meine Steam-ID-Nummer hätte ich nie gefunden  Den Link im Artikel hatte ich völlig übersehen, ich hatte nur den blauen Steam-Link im Text gesehen.

Somit konnte ich es auch endlich berechnen lassen, ich hab' 141 Spiele auf Steam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2015)

1 year, 22 days, 8 hours, 23 minutes


Tja, ich hab noch viel zum  Zocken


----------



## Monalye (22. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Spielzeit-Kram ist zwar ganz nett, aber wer mal richtig deprimiert sein möchte, schaut sich die Zahlen an:
> 
> https://steamdb.info/calculator/
> 
> ^^





Das ist richtig schlimm...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2015)

So lange da nix 5-stellige steht wie bei mir....


----------

